# Join & Support the Global Gecko Association



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.gekkota.com/html/GGA_membership.pdf

GGA Membership

We have just released a new issue of our Journal, Gekko. With it comes a new issue of our newsletter, Chit-Chat.

The GGA bookstore also sells past issues:

GGA Book Store

We need new members and generous donators to keep up with the publications rythm!

Best wishes to all,

Hervé SAINT DIZIER
Editor of the Global Gecko Association


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

John rudge still part of the gga?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

blood and guts said:


> John rudge still part of the gga?


Yes, as a proofreader


----------

